# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  ndihme per nje ese filozofike plz...

## mina711

me nevojitet shume ndihme per nje ese filozofike me teme :"A kane gjithnje lidhje vlerat me lumturine?"
ju lutem me ndihmoni  e di qe duhet ta bej vete por me duhet nje ese  e mire qe ti bej pershtypje zyshes..... sikur edhe vetem ca ide te me jepnit nuk do ishte keq ose ndonje link ku mund te gjej ndonje gje te ngjashme me kete...flm

----------


## E=mc²

Lexoni materialin qe do ju jap me poshte:

Klikoni ketu per te pare materialin.

Eshte nje teme shum interesante dhe ka material sa te duash, per tu referuar dhe te besh nje ese filozofike.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Paeon, shme po ta shoh te madhe, se perse po don ti ndihmosh ksaj mines.. kjo mina, qe me ket tregon nje lloj egoizmi... don te marr ide e mendime ndoshta edhe esen komplet te shkruar nga dikush ketu, pa e lodhur aspak B e vet.. e kjo eshte keq.... 
oj mina, oj minushe, ulu ne karige edhe lodhe pak ate trurin, qoje pej gjumi ,.... edhe mos harro kjo qe ta shkruva lart, eshte ndihma me e madhe q emundet dikush te te referoj....

----------


## benseven11

Filozofia e realitetit eshte kjo:
Sa me shume sheh,aq me pak di
dhe sa me shume di aq me pak i lumtur je(dmth sa me lart te shkoje dituria aq me poshte shkon lumturia lol).

----------


## ZANOR

që t'i bëshë përshtypjen zyshes, duhet ta bëshë vet origjinal, e të ia mbushesh mendjen, se din dhe je i aftë në atë degë njohurie, përndryshe nuk të ndihmojnë rrjedhat e tjerëve, se kësaj nuk i thonë njohuri jotja!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> me nevojitet shume ndihme per nje ese filozofike me teme :"A kane gjithnje lidhje vlerat me lumturine?"
> ju lutem me ndihmoni  e di qe duhet ta bej vete por me duhet nje ese  e mire qe ti bej pershtypje zyshes..... sikur edhe vetem ca ide te me jepnit nuk do ishte keq ose ndonje link ku mund te gjej ndonje gje te ngjashme me kete...flm


Nje ide.

Vlera,eshte masa o kapaciteti kulturor,qe personi ka,si moral dhe intelektual.
Vlerat mund ti ndash ne vlera estetike e vlera etike.
Vlera estetike,eshte deshira ne vetveve,ku mund te arien te gjitha mundesit.
Ndersa vlera etike,eshte te konsiderosh vetveten si nje detyre o misjon,ndaj mundesive,duhet te zgjedhesh.

Ndersa lumturia eshte nje sensacion shpirteror o mental,qe mund te kthehet ne ekspresion personal.

(martesa,do ishte nje lidhje e bukur me vlerat e lumturin).

----------


## mina711

PÆON ai linku kishe materiale mjaft interesante me sherbeu shum. shum shum faleminderit
te mos   harroj pa falenderuar  dhe SERAFIM DILO  
ju faleminderit shuuuuuuum per ndihmen q me dhate!!!!

----------

